# Favorite let's players/streamers?



## nostalgibra (Feb 28, 2017)

I find it really soothing and fun to watch people play games. I really enjoy Cr1tikal (he's freakin hilarious) and Vinny from Vsauce (more relaxing to watch/listen to in the background). Any recommendations for other gamers to watch?


----------



## watercolorwish (Feb 28, 2017)

game grumps lol. i dont watch gamer youtubers anymore besides game grumps so...

- - - Post Merge - - -

btw love your icon


----------



## Nooblord (Feb 28, 2017)

The only gaming channel I watch regularly is DashieGames.


----------



## mogyay (Feb 28, 2017)

monotone tim is my favourite 'variety' streamer, he doesn't stream that much though. i also watch a bunch of speedruns to relax

oh i assumed u were talking about twitch since that's what i watch vinny on, i don't really watch anyone on youtube


----------



## Flare (Feb 28, 2017)

Only one I ever saw was chuggaconroy.
Seemed fun and exciting to watch.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

Proton Jon, Joel(vinesauce), and Nintendocaprisun. Gamegrumps too, even if they had a drop in quality for a while.


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 28, 2017)

Vinnys from Vinesauce, crenando, Joel is god though
Been watching both of them since mid 2014


----------



## deerprongs (Mar 1, 2017)

Achievement Hunter mostly, though I do watch Jacksepticeye and Markiplier often!


----------



## Elphie (Mar 1, 2017)

Used to watch a lot of Cryaotic, his voice is extremely soothing ^^


----------



## Limon (Mar 1, 2017)

Vinny, Joel, and MOONMOON.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 1, 2017)

I love watching Cry, but I miss his let's-plays. His more recent videos have been a good change of pace, though. I can never catch his live streams because American timezones are zonked outta their minds. But I've been watching a lot of PewDiePie, Kubz Scouts, GloomGames and Sr Pelo recently. 

I'll occasionally, _occasionally_ watch Jackspedicy or Markiplier.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 1, 2017)

1Gs up in the chat


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 1, 2017)

MOONMOON & Lieutenant Eddy, only Overwatch players I can watch and enjoy.

Otherwise I tend to watch my friend, PheonixMaster1 for Fire Emblem and Smash Bros content.


----------



## Zireael (Mar 1, 2017)

I'm not much of a YouTuber but I love Twitch. My most watched streamers are probably Lirik, DansGaming, Arteezy and CohhCarnage, plus the channels that host events like Dota/Smash tournaments, GamesDoneQuick, etc. I used to watch a lot of speedrunners, mostly Zelda ones, but not so much now. I get my fix of that with GDQ but I still enjoy oatsngoats and EnNopp112 occasionally.


----------



## wynn (Mar 1, 2017)

Kubz Scouts.


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 1, 2017)

Chuggaaconroy, though I haven't seen anything of his since his Xenoblade playthrough.


----------



## vel (Mar 2, 2017)

doublelift


----------



## Corrie (Mar 2, 2017)

Markiplierrrrrrr. I loved his Huniepop series.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 2, 2017)

Elvenfrost said:


> I'm not much of a YouTuber but I love Twitch. My most watched streamers are probably Lirik, DansGaming, Arteezy and CohhCarnage, plus the channels that host events like Dota/Smash tournaments, GamesDoneQuick, etc. I used to watch a lot of speedrunners, mostly Zelda ones, but not so much now. I get my fix of that with GDQ but I still enjoy oatsngoats and EnNopp112 occasionally.



rtzW


----------



## Joy (Mar 2, 2017)

I mostly watch Cryaotic because he's pretty awesome. Sometimes I watch Markiplier too.


----------



## SolarInferno (Mar 4, 2017)

NerdCubed and Totalbiscuit are the main two I watch if I watch anyone.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 5, 2017)

ChuggaaConroy, NintendoCapriSun, Proton Jon, MasaeAnela, Josh Jepson, Lucahjin, Tom Fawkes, and very rarely, SuperJeenius.


----------



## easpa (Mar 5, 2017)

Used to love Chuggaaconroy and HeadbuttArcade/AndrewArcade back in the day but I don't really watch let's plays nowadays :/


----------



## Acruoxil (Mar 5, 2017)

I watch Valkia on an almost regular basis. He plays Overwatch and is a grandmaster pharah main, I learned pharah mostly from him!

Besides him I sometimes watch Kephrii. I also started watching Fenn3r today.


----------



## Foreveronlinee (Mar 5, 2017)

Speaking of Cr1tikal, he released a 10 year anniversary Youtube video that reveals himself recently. What a sexy beast if I might add.


----------



## brutalitea (Mar 5, 2017)

I don't watch YouTube let's plays/streamers, I only watch Twitch streamers...

My favorites: Annemunition, lil_lexi, fairlight_excalibur, carlsagan42, thedragonfeeney, iateyourpie, pangaeapanga, retrogaijin.


----------



## opalskiies (Mar 8, 2017)

--Markiplier
--GameGrumps
--KittyKatGaming

aaand that's actually it lately oops lol I used to be huge into let's players but sadly my interest has died down, i've hardly watched mark lately and i watched him 24/7 from 2015-2016


----------



## Astarte (Mar 8, 2017)

Chaggaconroy, especially his collabs with ProtonJon and NCS. Dashie, Mangaminx when she did Silent Hill, and Cryaotic most definitely ^-^


----------

